# NEW Spyker Sprayer?!



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a few barley pops last night and spotted something on Spyker's Instagram.

Woke up to some good news.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gregson-Clark may be private labeling it for (or partnering with) Spyker, but I would say that is definitely a Spreader-Mate A - right down to the white clip that holds the hose to the front of the hopper.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ware Good call - They do appear to be an identical match.

I'm curious if the tank is the same. They Spreader Mates always looked like they were molded for the Lesco, but was never sure if they would be a "drop-in" fit for the Spyker. Based on the Spyker photo, appears to be a good fit. Wouldn't mind trying to order just a tank to replace the 12 gallon cube I'm currently dropping in my Spyker.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if it'll fit in the regular ERGO model and not just the pro.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Definitely a Gregson-Clark, and based on the way it fits the hopper in this photo I don't think it is a new tank design.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CTzbZObLG8-/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Laidink (Jul 19, 2018)

Interesting, after comparing the image from spyker's website to others on here it is indeed the spreadermate. They also have a few pictures of it in a lesco ride on spreader.

Boom model fits - Lesco 101186, Lesco 105821, Lesco HPS Chariot, Spyker S100-12011
Non boom fits - Spyker: S60-12020, S100-12011, Lesco: 101186, 105821, HPS Chariot


Of course spyker has the msrp of the boom sprayer at $1399.00 and non boom at $949.00. Ouch!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

crussell said:


> @Ware Good call - They do appear to be an identical match.
> 
> I'm curious if the tank is the same. They Spreader Mates always looked like they were molded for the Lesco, but was never sure if they would be a "drop-in" fit for the Spyker. Based on the Spyker photo, appears to be a good fit. Wouldn't mind trying to order just a tank to replace the 12 gallon cube I'm currently dropping in my Spyker.


I originally looked at just buying the tank from Gregson-Clark when building my sprayer but I think the cost was prohibitive. I got a larger tank for less money going the route I did. I don't think I would be as happy as I am with my sprayer if it was 9 gallons.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware Good call - They do appear to be an identical match.
> ...


Aren't you on 7,500 sq ft? :lol:

While I could def work around the issue, I don't think I want much more than 9 gallons. If you start talking about any slope at all and my rig (Lesco + SM B) is all I want to be pushing. I'd have to go 20+ gallons to avoid refilling @ 1gal/1M and start in the back on relatively level ground to start shedding weight before I even think about the front/sides.

Also, at "hopper height", the 9 gallon is a bit tippy on those slopes. I'd for sure want any additional capacity to be lower.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Aren't you on 7,500 sq ft? :lol:
> 
> While I could def work around the issue, I don't think I want much more than 9 gallons. If you start talking about any slope at all and my rig (Lesco + SM B) is all I want to be pushing. I'd have to go 20+ gallons to avoid refilling @ 1gal/1M and start in the back on relatively level ground to start shedding weight before I even think about the front/sides.
> 
> Also, at "hopper height", the 9 gallon is a bit tippy on those slopes. I'd for sure want any additional capacity to be lower.


I have the same 12 gal tank as Quinn that sits pretty high in the hopper - I toppled my sprayer over one time at the ballfield with a full 12 gallon tank when I hit a small pothole in the pavement. Tank flipped upside down onto it's topside. It was like slow motion but still happened quicker than I could react. Didn't loose any product but busted the pressure regulator and I had to go home.

Point being, I agree that the lower the tank sits, the better.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I saw the announcement and got excited because I thought there would finally be a competitor to the spreader mate. Guess we will have to wait for an alternative (I wasn't comfortable building my own).

Don't mean to rag on the spreader mate. I got one this year and it's awesome. Just feels like there could be more options.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> I saw the announcement and got excited because I thought there would finally be a competitor to the spreader mate. Guess we will have to wait for an alternative (I wasn't comfortable building my own).
> 
> Don't mean to rag on the spreader mate. I got one this year and it's awesome. Just feels like there could be more options.


I felt the same way. I was actually surprised when I did a google search for "zero turn mower sprayer" just how many kits and what not are out there and available. I'm really shocked we haven't seen more progress in this segment of the market. Somebody has got to know homeowners would use a push-able boom sprayer.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think the problem is making and designing a tank for each and every spreader. Considering the costs, it's likely a price thing to figure out who would buy one, and what spreader could manage the weight.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I think the problem is making and designing a tank for each and every spreader. Considering the costs, it's likely a price thing to figure out who would buy one, and what spreader could manage the weight.


I was talking about a more purpose built actual push sprayer then another drop in option.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I think the problem is making and designing a tank for each and every spreader. Considering the costs, it's likely a price thing to figure out who would buy one, and what spreader could manage the weight.
> ...


I mean… Chapin pretty much offered that segment what they needed at a price point most would enter at… bigger/better, you get into the realm of the spreadermate and tow behinds..


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I mean… Chapin pretty much offered that segment what they needed at a price point most would enter at… bigger/better, you get into the realm of the spreadermate and tow behinds..


Maybe it's just me but I look at the Chapin vs the Spreadermate as in the same segment even though I agree it's apples to oranges on quality.

Chapin only comes with 1 nozzle and a weak pump so you're kind screwed there. Yes it's technically available but how good is it really.

I'm talking more of taking spreadermate style components and putting them on a sturdy base closer to the ground, with actual decent plumbing and battery. 9-15g tank depending on what works for maneuverability. 3-4 Nozzle setup and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## jasonmar (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with this sprayer? I just picked up a Spyker spreader (the Mulch and More model) and this sprayer is compatible with it. It's pricey, as was the spreader, but I'm looking to invest in quality tools to feed my yard care hobby (personal home use only). I think it's a relatively new product release cause I can't find much online about it.

https://www.spyker.com/product/spydss-9g-drop-in-sprayer/


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Pretty sure it's a more expensive Gregson Clark without the boom.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

it sure looks like Spyker has licensed the spreader mate and added the Spyker branding. Spyker does not disclose some details that would be helpful in comparing the two. For example, spreader mate comes with 3pmg pump but can upgrade to 5gpm. its not clear which pump the Spyker has. 
if you have questions, you should call GregsonClark. I called them twice as i was deciding on a purchase and they were great. I ended up with the Spreader Mate B, with the 80" boom, but stuck with the 3gpm pump. its awesome and the only thing I would change is that i should have bought it sooner.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I merged the last few posts into the original thread on this topic.

I saw it in person at GIE last year. It is definitely the Gregson-Clark.


----------



## jasonmar (Apr 9, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> it sure looks like Spyker has licensed the spreader mate and added the Spyker branding. Spyker does not disclose some details that would be helpful in comparing the two. For example, spreader mate comes with 3pmg pump but can upgrade to 5gpm. its not clear which pump the Spyker has.
> if you have questions, you should call GregsonClark. I called them twice as i was deciding on a purchase and they were great. I ended up with the Spreader Mate B, with the 80" boom, but stuck with the 3gpm pump. its awesome and the only thing I would change is that i should have bought it sooner.


According to the specs on the Northern Tool website it is a 3 GPM pump

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200937171_200937171


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'll be honest, I don't like how the tank sits in the hopper


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, it's functional but even the Gregson-Clark folks will tell you it was molded to fit the 80lb Lesco hopper.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The Greyson-Clark was always designed to sit in the hopper of the 120lb Spyker as I was looking at that as an option before I built my sprayer. Who really cares what it looks like while sitting in the hopper? It works and it's functional. I still prefer my setup as I have a 12 gallon tank over the 9 gallon one so it allows me to be more versatile.


----------

